# Cheap 395



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I just found this cheap 395. If I needed it I would gobble it up.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks, just bought it 

Pat


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> Thanks, just bought it
> 
> Pat


I would have too if I felt I needed it. Glad to help. :thumbup:


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I would have too if I felt I needed it. Glad to help. :thumbup:


I have my airlessco 540 which I love, but figured at that price why not get a backup.

Thanks again

Pat


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> I have my airlessco 540 which I love, but figured at that price why not get a backup.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Pat


I contemplated buying it and flipping it but thought that someone else might benefit more if I linked it. I have a 390 in the garage I am contemplating selling but I know as soon as I sell it I will want to use it.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Another reasonable deal on an older Titan 440XC which I am partial to, not as good as the OP but a good price none the less.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

I would change the suction tube on the Graco. it looks like a piece of automobile heater hose. The 44xc was and is a good unit


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

mr.fixit said:


> I would change the suction tube on the Graco. it looks like a piece of automobile heater hose. The 44xc was and is a good unit


I was thinking the same thing on the suction tube. I had a 660xc that for some reason would pop a fuse every now and again. I thought that was a really good rig.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

mr.fixit said:


> I would change the suction tube on the Graco. it looks like a piece of automobile heater hose. The 44xc was and is a good unit


Those suction tubes are not cheap...I had a graco 495 that needed a tube and the guy charged me over $100 for it...labour was extra..I feel I got "hosed".


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

JoseyWales said:


> Those suction tubes are not cheap...I had a graco 495 that needed a tube and the guy charged me over $100 for it...labour was extra..I feel I got "hosed".


just did a quick search and they are around 65 bucks. Not sure why you would pay someone to put it on for you.

Pat


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

PatsPainting said:


> just did a quick search and they are around 65 bucks. Not sure why you would pay someone to put it on for you.
> 
> Pat


Just ordered one for my 495 last week - the whole assembly (hose, filter, "u shaped thing") is around $110. I install myself (pretty damn simple if you ask me).


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

here is what i found - http://www.portlandcompressor.com/store/p-2606-suction-hose.aspx

Does not come with the filter at the end

Pat


----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a Titan 440e I use for finish it's tiny but has great pressure control.... I bought it for $40 at a yard sale the bleeder was rusty and would leak when it built pressure I bought cleaned it out and it works like a charm.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

PatsPainting said:


> here is what i found - http://www.portlandcompressor.com/store/p-2606-suction-hose.aspx
> 
> Does not come with the filter at the end
> 
> Pat


Add in the cost of shipping,tax, and brokerage fees to Canada it comes to AROUND $100 just like I said...And mine came with a new filter.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Another 395 that at the moment is a good price.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

The equal to a Titan 660i


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> Another 395 that at the moment is a good price.


The guy has only 2 transactions...I wouldn't bid on it for that reason..That said you might get lucky.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

PatsPainting said:


> Thanks, just bought it
> 
> Pat


You could've bought mine for $100. It does need repack. Still hold pressure and spray but leak packing. I need to keep the hose and gun thou. BTW, someone is selling Ultra 395 for $250...Moreno Valley.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Softy said:


> You could've bought mine for $100. It does need repack. Still hold pressure and spray but leak packing. I need to keep the hose and gun thou. BTW, someone is selling Ultra 395 for $250...Moreno Valley.


Well one of the reasons I bought it is it appears that it comes with the old style contractor guns. I like those guns. Won't know till it it gets here though. Should be Monday

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Got burned. That mofo swapped freaking guns on me. Sent me some piece of chit one. I take a picture of it tomorrow and post it. In his add he says you get everything that is in the picture. In the below picture is a graco contractor gun. two trigger one. Ones that sell brand new for 180 plus.

Here is the picture of the add, If that's not a contractor gun please let me know.

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Well sent the guy a email. Telling him I was pretty disappointed. And that I'm not sure what to do about it.

Here was his reply. I'm not familiar with that titan lx80 gun. It did not have a trigger guard on it. Just look like junk.



> Hi Pat,
> Sorry you are not happy with your purchase. I'm really surprised you are not happy with the gun, I did'nt really want to send it.
> When I checked out the unit before shipping, the pump worked great but I just was'nt happy with the way the gun was performing. It had a very small drip with water, probably would not have even dripped with paint. But I wanted to make sure you had a good performing rig so I took gun off my newer spray rig. The gun I sent you is a titan lx80 which is a better gun. If you would prefer the older graco gun by all means send me back the newer, nicer titan gun and I will gladly send you the graco gun. Or if you are not happy in general with the purchase you are welcome to return it and I will send you a full refund. The return address is:


I'm going to take a picture of the gun and will post it in a few minutes.

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Here is the gun he sent. Hard for me to believe he pulled it off his newer spray rig as this gun did not even have a filter in it.

Pat


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

He obviously switched on you and now I feel bad for even linking it. 

Looks to be a contractor2 in the pic. I might have an older style contractor gun I can send you if you want to rebuild it. 

Go through paypal to get a refund.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> He obviously switched on you and now I feel bad for even linking it.
> 
> Looks to be a contractor2 in the pic. I might have an older style contractor gun I can send you if you want to rebuild it.
> 
> Go through paypal to get a refund.


No worries bud, I sent him a email asking if we could just swap the guns. I'll see what he says. 

Pat


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> No worries bud, I sent him a email asking if we could just swap the guns. I'll see what he says.
> 
> Pat


I will give you the gun if you want it. I have a dozen or so contractor 2's and a couple older contractor guns all of them need to be rebuilt.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I will give you the gun if you want it. I have a dozen or so contractor 2's and a couple older contractor guns all of them need to be rebuilt.


What does it cost to rebuild these? I see rebuild kits for under $60 bucks or so. Really appreciate the offer and might take you up on it depending on what happens here. I like those guns, I have one that been going strong for years now. 

Thanks
Pat


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> What does it cost to rebuild these? I see rebuild kits for under $60 bucks or so. Really appreciate the offer and might take you up on it depending on what happens here. I like those guns, I have one that been going strong for years now.
> 
> Thanks
> Pat


Between 40 and 60 depending on where you buy it. Mine are collecting dust let me know and I will send it to you. PM me your address if you want it. Other than the gun problem how does the machine work?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Have not tried it yet, will tomorrow. The guy is being pretty cool about all this. He said he will send out the other gun on Wednesday and I can send him back which ever one I don't like. The guy has 611 positive feedbacks with no neutral or negative marks. 

Will let you know Sean how it works when I try it out tomorrow.

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Just want to update this, got a chance to test out the sprayer. Ran exterior Aura low luster through it with no thinning. Worked like a champ. Kept its pressure when not in use. I left the pressure on full, and just let it sit there to see how long it would take for it to turn on. Waited over 5 minutes and it never turned on  So real happy with it.

The guy sent the contractor gun, so now I have both of them :whistling2:, both leak a bit and are not usable. So I will send the lx80 back and keep the contractor gun, just purchased a rebuild kit for 38 bucks on ebay. Never rebuilt a gun before so hopefully I did not just waist my 38 bucks.

Just figured I would update this and thanks again Sean for posting this. This will be a good little back up sprayer behind my Airlessco.

Also wanted to add that I did upgrade the suction hose to the graco oem part. + the new filter for it and also a new filter for the pump. 

Pat


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Glad it has worked out. Rebuilds on guns are a snap.


----------



## PPG Guy (Mar 13, 2011)

Rebuilds on guns are super easy. Should not take more than 15-20 minutes. Just follow the breakdown on the back of the package.


----------

